# Your worst traffic congestion experience



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh yes! That's why I don't have a car since living in Zurich. More than 30% of the inhabitants don't own one and they know why - not like the stupid commuters from the suburbs that block the motorways and streets every morning and evening. :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Skybean said:


> Today in Toronto. I travelled 6.2km by bus and it took me 2.5 hours. It normally takes about 15 minutes.


Couldn't you walk it in that time?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Svartmetall said:


> Couldn't you walk it in that time?


Yes probably. Although 6 km by foot with in a major snow storm is pretty harsh.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

*Anaheim to Hollywood on I-5/HWY-101*
this was a typical summer weekday in LA
we left at 9am and got to Hollywood at 1pm 
distance: 30 miles
time: 4 hours!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Concord - Oakland, California

Missed the Oakland Exit. Near empty gas light turns on and our destination is about 20 miles away. The traffic isn't moving and can be seen for miles since we were "parked" at an elevated slope. We had to turn off the engine a lot.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

sojourner truth ™ said:


> *Anaheim to Hollywood on I-5/HWY-101*
> this was a typical summer weekday in LA
> we left at 9am and got to Hollywood at 1pm
> distance: 30 miles
> time: 4 hours!


Hmm i suppose most delay was caused by that stupid bottleneck after the 91 freeway? It narrows to 6 lanes there (from 10).


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

My worst traffic congestion experience was during a stormy day when I traveled from home in Quezon City up to Makati for work. For a 22km journey, it took me 3 hours!


----------



## world1 (Feb 15, 2008)

WELL BANGALORE IS WORST AT TRAFFIC NOT THAT INFRA IS BAD ITS JUST THAT THE 2 WHEELERS DRIVE LIKE ITS THEIR OWN STREET!!! IT TOOK ME 8 HRS TO TRAVEL 212 KM!!!! IM SERIOUS NOT A JOKE!!! 3 HRS TO GET OUT OF HE CITY TO THE ORR!! LUCKY THAT U GUYS HAVE GOOD ROADS BUT STILL U CRIB........? MAN IF U GUYS WERE HERE THEN U WOULD KNO


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dude we are not deaf.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

The distance between my home and my work is 17 kilometers, which under normal conditions take me some 20-30 minutes...but once, there was a very windy storm that flooded the streets, knocked many threes down and screw the entire city traffic. That time it took me THREE HOURS to get home. I nearly went crazy :nuts:


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

The worst one I've been in was on George Street in Sydney (delivering pizzas) on a Friday afternoon.

Took me 58 minutes to go 2 kilometers, and I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

my worst traffic condition was from SM mall of Asia to subic bay a journey that would take 2hr max but stuck for 5hrs it was awful


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

traffic congestion - normal thing if you're in Seattle or LA


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ Bay bridge toll too in Oakland.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

once it took us 3.5 hours to drive from north Seattle to Tacoma

normally it would take 30 mins or so


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Last year there was a massive traffic accident on the freeway on Oahu causing 12 hour delays. My classmate who rides the bus home at a distance of 30 miles got home around who usually gets home at around 5pm got home at 3am.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

I drove once from the car rental station at Ninoy Aquino airport in Manila to Baguio. But the stretch from the airport (which is slightly south of Manila city) to the Valenzuela exit on the north of the metro area took me six hours. That's less than 30km. I arrived in Baguio after dark, even though I had rented the car by 9am after arriving on an overnight flight.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Almost every week, here in the bussiest part of NL:lol:

The worst is always in the summer near the beach, sometimes 3 hours, standing still....:nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I remember winter 2005, when unpredicted massive snowfall gridlocked most of the eastern parts of the country, as well as my city. Distances of 5 kilometers could take more than 2 hours, and public transportation was completely shut down. All freeways were jammed, and my teacher had to go to Apeldoorn, 40km to the south, but arrived there next day, instead after an 45 minute drive.  There were traffic jams on certain motorways which were apocalyptic long, like a 90km queue between Amsterdam and Eindhoven, and a 100km queue between Hilversum and the German border, where the T-jam continued into Germany. That was the longest rushhour ever, some traffic jams lasting over 15 hours.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*In Caracas you could be in a big traffic jam by 3 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the afternoon. My worst experience was in 2006, about 5 hours hno: *


----------

